# E3 2014



## iittopper (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow , note even a single topic made yet ?

Timing 


9th June - Microsoft - IGN Pre-Show (9.30 PM) Conference Timings (10.00 PM)
10th June - EA: IGN Pre-Show (12.00AM) Conference Timings (12.30 AM)
10th June - Ubisoft: IGN Pre-Show (3.00 AM) Conference Timings (3.30 AM)
10th June - Sony: IGN Pre-Show (6.00 AM) Conference Timings (6.30 AM)
10th June - Nintendo: IGN Pre-Show (9.00 PM) Conference Timings (9.30 PM)

Streaming
[youtube]pvJyhKIgyd4[/youtube]


Game i am excited for 

MGS 5
AC Unity 
Mass effect 4
Mirror edge 
Star wars Battlefront


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



This thread gonna be crammed up with news  we will have to make separate threads for particular games when the e3 ends


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

I am eagerly waiting for Assassin's creed Unity and Far cry 4. 
But mainly for AC since how does ubisoft cash on AC 4 is a big task.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

As usual Microsoft Conference was okaish although better than last year . Now wait for EA conference began .


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Iam gonna just leave this here Quality Gaming Content and Discussion -- /r/Games

AC:unity gameplay reveal + Tom clancy division + CoD:AW and many more


----------



## kunalht (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

I am excited about Far cry 4 , Batman arkham night , Battlefield hardline and the division....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Farcry4 was epic.

Watch the live streaming here

E3 2014 live stream: How to watch everything from Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo and EA - Gadgets and Tech - Life & Style - The Independent


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Dishonored 2.. hopes still high


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Currently at office as am doing night shifts. So so tiring. E3 is today's saving grace.


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Tomb raider , farcry 4 are in my list


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Order 1886 is top class. Bloodborne, another exclusive for ps4 from dark souls developer.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Far Cry 4 intro was as expected. But the new villain is nothing compared to Vaas. No matter how unhinged and psychotic they make him to be, we will never have another Vaas in the series. Also selfies making their way to videogames...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Far cry 4 looks awesome.
No villain in here, but those graphics and elephants !!!  
You play as Ajay,,  thats a new one.

Far Cry 4 - 7 Minuten Gameplay-Szenen aus dem Ubisoft-Shooter - Video bei GameStar.de


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

ACU looked awesome, FC4 is also awesome, BAK is great, GTA 5 confirmed(not at E3)

i am more excited for Witcher 3 than anything 

- - - Updated - - -

and Ubisoft owned everyone at E3 

EA's conference was booooring then became good suddenly as Hardline came up and then ended


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



adityak469 said:


> ACU looked awesome, FC4 is also awesome, BAK is great, GTA 5 confirmed(not at E3)
> 
> i am more excited for Witcher 3 than anything
> 
> ...



Witcher 3 and Dragon Age Inquisition :heavy breathing:


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Oh man, AC Unity looks freaking awesome, the animations are looking smoother and greater than ever. And I'm even more excited than ever. 

FC4 was superb too. And dayum, "geetav" for PC! Can't be more excited for this year end. And I got into BF Hardline beta, need to download it though.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

too many games, too  little time


----------



## iittopper (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Man , October is filled with games after games .

List of games in October, 2014
Grand Theft Auto V
Battlefield Hardline
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Evolve
Alien: Isolation
The Evil Within
Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
Costume Quest 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Still no news of Dishonored 2 
it was a hoax after all

- - - Updated - - -

and lel the auto rickshaw in FC4

- - - Updated - - -

and lel the auto rickshaw in FC4


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

I didnt watch the stream yesterday but something related to PS3/4 happened? And it was getting discussed a lot.. what was it?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Far Cry 4 looks ****ing awesome. Can't wait for it.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



Piyush said:


> I didnt watch the stream yesterday but something related to PS3/4 happened? And it was getting discussed a lot.. what was it?



Not much about ps3 . Uncharted 4 and Bloodborne ( from Dark Souls series developer) , new Ratchet and Clanck , Infamous SS DLC  was announced as ps4 exclusive along with Last of US PS4 release date .


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

*docs.google.com/document/d/1lpJLzCVgRwS_1NfFwgcIrGTaJ9jHPThaDSKwPO_SrRs/preview?sle=true&pli=1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



iittopper said:


> Man , October is filled with games after games .
> 
> List of games in October, 2014
> Grand Theft Auto V
> ...



GTAV, Middle Earth and Alien: Isolation are my picks from that list.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> GTAV, Middle Earth and Alien: Isolation are my picks from that list.



No Evil Within , dragon age ? these two are my most anticipated game , Have Faith in Bioware  . Oh AC unity is also releasing on October , but it will be delayed on PC as usual by 1-2 week .

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> *docs.google.com/document/d/1lpJLzCVgRwS_1NfFwgcIrGTaJ9jHPThaDSKwPO_SrRs/preview?sle=true&pli=1



thanks man 

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> *docs.google.com/document/d/1lpJLzCVgRwS_1NfFwgcIrGTaJ9jHPThaDSKwPO_SrRs/preview?sle=true&pli=1



thanks man


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



iittopper said:


> No Evil Within , dragon age ? these two are my most anticipated game , Have Faith in Bioware  . Oh AC unity is also releasing on October , but it will be delayed on PC as usual by 1-2 week .



I didn't get excited by DA Inquisition. And Evil Within is that kinda game which I might play during the drought period next year (April-Oct).


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

DAMN YOU E3, probably the most epic E3 in my lifetime so far! THAT MANY EPIC GAMES!! THEM GRAPHICS !! THEM GAMEPLAY

DIE WALLET DIIEEE...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



sam_738844 said:


> DAMN YOU E3, probably the most epic E3 in my lifetime so far! THAT MANY EPIC GAMES!! THEM GRAPHICS !! THEM GAMEPLAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Assassin's Creed Unity was the best looking game in E3, and Ubi's conference was the most exciting. And I'm guessing my R9 280X can't get the job done. (I've never regretted so much for my PC buy. :<)



EA's was the crapiest. I wished MS should've announced GTAV PC and Xbone.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

^^ AC unity, naaah, not the *best* looking IMO, FC4, MG, Cod AW, Hardline was no slouch c'mon

wait... did i mention Witcher3, it seemed it once installed, you will hear screams of agony and pain coming from your PC, specially where the GPU is.

280X is more than capable at 1080p till crysis4

Also change your forum name maybe?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

My most awaited list Witcher 3, DA Inquisition, AC Unity. Any speculations on the sys requirements? Will this go the Watch Dogs way? At least I have high hopes for Witcher 3 to be a polished game as it is already delayed to iron out the bugs.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

[youtube]sufwxU_Uaz4[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ AC unity, naaah, not the *best* looking IMO, FC4, MG, Cod AW, Hardline was no slouch c'mon
> 
> wait... did i mention Witcher3, it seemed it once installed, you will hear screams of agony and pain coming from your PC, specially where the GPU is.
> 
> ...



I felt AC: Unity's crowd, the animations, man weren't they kool as hell. I literally jazzed (yeah, you know ) seeing those moves. It was all very, very well done. It might be Watch_Dogs all are over again, but since it's only current-gen, I have hope. And FC4 almost looked the same like FC3, and yeah I forgot about The Witcher 3, which was AMAZING. Kicked DAI in da nutz.

AFAIK, there was no MGSV gameplay, CoD AW and BFH (BF4 DLC, erh) looked great but not like AC: Unity IMHO (yea, H matters, no fanboyism here).


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I felt AC: Unity's crowd, the animations, man weren't they kool as hell. I literally *jazzed* (yeah, you know ) seeing those moves. It was all very, very well done. It might be Watch_Dogs all are over again, but since it's only current-gen, I have hope. And FC4 almost looked the same like FC3, and yeah I forgot about The Witcher 3, which was AMAZING. Kicked DAI in da nutz.
> 
> AFAIK, there was no MGSV gameplay, CoD AW and BFH (BF4 DLC, erh) looked great but not like AC: Unity IMHO (yea, H matters, no fanboyism here).



close...very close


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Any sports games??? 
FIFA 15 pc will have the ignite engine!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



powerhoney said:


> Any sports games???
> FIFA 15 pc will have the ignite engine!!! Woo hoo!!!



FIFA --helping PC gamers play at least one game without discrete GPU since ...i don't know how long, lets hope that engine does not ruin it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



Me waiting only for Doom 4, FC4 and W3 now.

GTA V? Well we all knew it would come to PC at some point of time.. so not so happily shocked I am.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

I think this time COD is now up to the mark in terms of graphics, sound and gameplay...this freaking awesome!!!!

[YOUTUBE]kkDv4kus6eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



abhidev said:


> I think this time COD is now up to the mark in terms of graphics, sound and gameplay...this freaking awesome!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kkDv4kus6eo[/YOUTUBE]



I felt the gameplay was too Titanfall-ish, the smoke and animations still look like CoD4. F*ck CoD. P)


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Assassin's Creed Unity FTW!! Was not impressed by the co op gameplay but at the end of the singleplayer gameplay trailer, Co op has sparked the interest. If Ubisoft does not f*** it up like Watch Dogs, this will be the best AC game.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



nomad47 said:


> Assassin's Creed Unity FTW!! Was not impressed by the co op gameplay but at the end of the singleplayer gameplay trailer, Co op has sparked the interest. If Ubisoft does not f*** it up like Watch Dogs, this will be the best AC game.



Movement has been upgraded , it was looking fluid . And finally we can crouch  . Also this game wont have Multiplayer , just SP and COOP . Random and dynamic mission is a nice addition . 

But the best thing i liked about the game is the main character wont be OP from start . Rather we have to upgrade skill ( just like in watch dogs) . And yeah it will have biggest city in AC series . Cant wait for this game


----------



## snap (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

Ubisoft Game: The Review | games.on.net ......


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



snap said:


> *docs.google.com/document/d/1lpjlzcvgrws_1nffwgcirgtaj9jhpthadskwpo_srrs/preview?sle=true&pli=1



thank you for this!! 

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Assassin's Creed Unity FTW!! Was not impressed by the co op gameplay but at the end of the singleplayer gameplay trailer, Co op has sparked the interest. If Ubisoft does not f*** it up like Watch Dogs, this will be the best AC game.



its already fu**** up for AMD users as it'll be using nVidia's Gameworks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*



adityak469 said:


> thank you for this!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




hello sir, might want to wake up??, Gameworks doesnt develop games, its a middle-ware, get out of that stereotype that GW games run bad on AMD, the only f*** up here for everyone here, is when a team codes bad. GW gives you TXAA, HBAO+, turn those off if you are allergic. Recent Watch_dogs runs same bad without those or with those in any nvidia/amd hardware irrespective of how high-end it is, that is because Ubi did not code it well.


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

E3 2014 Day 2 - Imgur


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*

When bethesda's booth gonna come ? or has it come already ? 
Hoping for dishonored 2


----------



## snap (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: E3 2014 Discussion thread*


----------

